# Mixing Eco Complete and ADA Ammozonia II



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Eco Complete is a larger particle, lighter weight (density) material than ADA Aquasoil. If you try to layer them as you described, you will soon find larger "rocks" of the Eco on top. This mixture will certainly grow plants, and not hurt anything, but if you are after the looks of ADA Aquasoil, you may end up disappointed.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

this will grow plants like crazy!!! and if you get a good foreground such as hc/hm/DH or something that will cover the ground then you wont be able to see the difference once the substrates mix.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

another thing is that eco is said to have cultured bacteria already in it so if you add it along with the ADA Aquasoil it might even lead to a shorter cycle time. i never thought of that.


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

I have done something similar a month ago except I put eco in the front of my tank and ada in the back, you could do it, but eventually when you gravel vac it will mix unless you are extra careful


----------



## stagger (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks for your input guys, I think I will go with a mixture of both.


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

Jeez, I was just going to post this same question !!! LOL !!!
I too like the overall look of the ADA Soil and was considering on the same combo since I have both..
I have used the Eco before and still in one of my planted tanks. It generally does make the
Cycling process a bit faster.. FWIW..
QUESTION THOUGH:
I have the plain Amazonian not the II and I've heard that this tends to cloud for a bit.
Is that the scenerio ?????


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

markstr said:


> Jeez, I was just going to post this same question !!! LOL !!!
> I too like the overall look of the ADA Soil and was considering on the same combo since I have both..
> I have used the Eco before and still in one of my planted tanks. It generally does make the
> Cycling process a bit faster.. FWIW..
> ...


II has been known to cloud as well. There were just a couple of bad batches.


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

How about just going with the Amazonian by it self for the Substrate?
Or would it be better combining the 2 Overall ???


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

Actually, I think, by combining the 2 you would speed up the Cylcling process as in my case since I'm starting up a new tank...........
Does that sound feasible ???


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

It says on the bag on the Amazonia not to mix it with anything else. Is there a reason why besides them just wanting you to use their product?


----------



## stagger (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi Everyone, Wanted to give you an update. In my 55 im setting up, I added 3 bags of eco complete, and topped that with the one bag of ADA Amozonia II. I like the look and since the ADA is bigger it seems to stay on top.

That was the good side, now the bad 

It made a muddy murky mess. I think from tanking it out of the other tank and putting it in the 55 it really disturbed it. I was gonna set up a 10 gal with the ADA but scratched that Idea. The 10 had water in it for a few days but not fish or plants.

I Did this on Fri night and the tank was so murky I couldnt even see my hand in the tank, by sat morning it was a lil better but still very cloudy. I added some Seachem clarity to the tank and it did clear it some but its still very cloudy.

So does this mean I had a bad batch of ADA or is this normal for ADA?

If I disturb the gravel bed it kicks up a lot of debris and clouds the water. 
Do you think this will improve and get better as the bacteria starts to grow on the debris and makes it heavier???

I dont want to deal with a murky tank everytime I plant, or touch the gravel

Any other options I can do?

Thanks....


----------



## tigerbarb420 (Aug 15, 2004)

I recently cycled a 20g Long with Eco Complete in it and it did not seem to speed up the nitrogen cycle at all. It took about 5 weeks which is pretty average. You guys are lucky if your batches helped. I never bought the whole bacteria quick cycle thing anyways.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

tigerbarb420 said:


> ...I never bought the whole bacteria quick cycle thing anyways.


Likewise, I find it hard to believe that nirifying bacteria which are aerobic by nature could survive in an airtight bag with liquid for extended periods of time. The out of tank life of filtered media containing nitrifying bacteria kept wet is alleged to be 2 hours tops in an open oxygenated environment, so I cannot see how such bacteria would survive long periods of time in a packed airtight bag.


----------

